# 2009 Canadian International Air Show



## WingsofFury (8 Sep 2009)

Great show, shooting wise not that great because it's all backlit so I tried my best and hopefuly got a few that all of you will enjoy.  Complete album noted below

Canadian International Air Show


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (8 Sep 2009)

Awesome. As always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jorkapp (9 Sep 2009)

I just so happened to be in Toronto that day. I got to see the Blue Angels from a rooftop on The Esplanade. Very nice performance by them, though it's shame I didn't get any good pics.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (11 Sep 2009)

I was at the air show, I thought that it was very good and I enjoyed it. It was my first time seeing an f-22 in flight. I wasn't able to get any good shots throughout the show, so I just gave up trying and watched


----------



## x512er (21 Sep 2009)

Awesome shots WoF, I will have to get there one of these years. I trust the Angels put on their usual good show.  Did the F86 fly in T.O ?


----------

